# Wago 750-830 BACnet



## Wu Fu (14 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Controller 750-830 von Wago gesammelt.
Ich habe vielleicht im Laufe des Jahres die Ehre damit zu arbeiten, bin aber im Bereich BACnet noch grün hinter den Ohren. Mit der 750-Serie selbst habe ich schon gearbeitet.
Die Dokumentation/Anwenderhinweis von der Wago Homepage hab ich mir schon angesehen.

Vielleicht hat jemand von euch noch ein paar Tipps oder Hinweise, wäre spitze.

Über Links, Literaturhinweise, Praxisbeispiele, etc. zu BACnet im Allgemeine würde ich mich auch sehr freuen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## KingHelmer (6 Juni 2013)

Hi Wu-Fu,

ich habe diesen alten beitrag hier gerade entdeckt.

Da ich ja nun dem gleichen Schicksal ausgesetzt bin, dafür allerdings nur sehr begrenzte Zeit habe, könntest du mir vieleicht konkret bei einem Problem helfen (was du ja auch schon mit Unterlagen hierzu tust, Danke!  )

Ich will meine WAGO PLC mit einer anderen Steuerung verbinden (ich glaube es ist siemens) und hier praktisch nur binäre und analoge signale abfragen und weitergeben.
Da ich aber wirklich noch keine Ahnung habe, wie das dann konkret ausschauen kann, möchte ich dich in diesem Beitrag noch einmal fragen:

Hast du vieleicht auch ein kleines Beispielprojekt da?

Mir stellt sich insbesondere die Frage, wie die Daten überhaupt übermittelt werden:

- Sollte ich hier den BACnet controller als peer-to-peer anschließen, also über das rs232 an den Siemens controlelr (den ich noch nicht kenne)
- Lege ich die Variablen, die ich Abfragen und ausgeben will einfach nur als Binary_inut, Binary_output, Analog_Input, Analog_Output fest und arbeite damit im Programm?
- Kann der Siemens (oder andere) Controller dann über BACnet diese Variablen beschreiben und Abfragen oder fehlt dazwischen noch etwas wie ein Master oder Gateway oder sonstiges?

Ich hoffe, ich überlaste dich nicht 

Danke und Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## Wu Fu (6 Juni 2013)

Soviel vorweg.
RS232 gibts nicht, der Wago Controller kann nur BACnet TCP.
Es gibt von Wago Funktionsblöcke die aus deinen Codesys Variablen BACnet-Objekte machen.
Die BACnet-Objekte kannst du dann über den BACnet Konfigurator (wenn du denn noch nicht hast, gleich bei Wago registrieren und runterladen) die Objekte beider Steuerungen miteinander "verknüpfen".
Gibt auch einen Anwenderhinweis von Wago, den kann ich Dir auch mitschicken.

Wenns nur ein paar Verknüpfungen sind funktioniert das schon.


----------



## KingHelmer (6 Juni 2013)

Okay, danke!

Ich werde ca. 50 Digitale Signale abfragen und ca. 50 Stück ausgeben. Dazu kommen ca. 4 Abfragen von Analogen Signalen.
Das sollte ja denke ich kein Problem sein.

Den Anwendungshinweis habe ich schon geladen und gelesen, ich muss es mir aber mehrmals durchlesen.
Den Configurator habe ich mir eben geladen, ich will auch das Beispielprojekt mal durchsehen und ein wenig herumprobieren!

Die FTP-Daten meines FTPs zuhause sende ich dir gegen 17:00 Uhr zu!

Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## KingHelmer (26 Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute,

also der BACnet Configurator treibt mich in den Wahnsinn.
Ich finde das Teil extrem unübersichtlich und auch (finde ich zumindest) sehr schlecht erklärt im Handbuch.
Nicht zuletzte war es erstmal ein Riesenakt, bis ich bei WAGO downloaden konnte (dauerte 3 Tage, Account "versehentlich gelöscht").

Ich sitze nun hier mit folgender Konfiguration:

- BACnet-Controller 
- PC mit BACnet-Configurator verbunden über Cat Leitung zum COntroller.
- BACnet Dienst installiert
- Kommunikation (ÜBER CODESYS!!!) steht bereits.
- Das derzeitige Programm im Controller:


```
PROGRAM BACnet_PRG
VAR
END_VAR

Checkback_Group1.Present_Value:= FuBOOL_to_BACnetBinaryPV(PLC_Checkback_Group1);
```


```
VAR_GLOBAL

	Checkback_Group1 			: BACNET_BINARY_VALUE;
	PLC_Checkback_Group1 	: BOOL;

END_VAR
```


```
PROGRAM PLC_PRG
VAR
END_VAR

BACnet_PRG();
```



Nun zu den Problemen:

- Ein Scan im Configurator für zu einem TOLLEN "Unkown Error" SUUUUUPER! Findet man viel drüber im Handbuch und bei Google!:twisted:
- Ein manuelles Anlegen eines WAGO DEVICES habe ich getan und wollte dann die vorher erstellte SYM Datei importieren: Ergebnis: Ewig lange Fehlermeldung mit unerklärlichem Wortlaut, natürlich auch nciht erklärt, kopieren kann man den Fehler natürlich auch nicht, wieso denn auch, könnte ja nur weiterhelfen!!!!!

Ich dacht ja, ich würde die Software (COnfigurator) installieren, öffnen und er würde den Controller finden und, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben, alle In und Outputs darstellen. Passiert natürlich alles NICHT.

Kann mir irgendjemand weiterhelfen? Ich bin echt am verzweifeln und habe auch ein wenig Zeitdruck. Ich bin sehr lernbereit, aber das wird einem hier leider verwehrt, *da in heutigen Anleitungen lieber erklärt wird, wie man den Installationsordner auswählt, anstatt mal zu erklären, wie man die SCH..... :twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted: eingentlich in Betrieb nimmt.
*
Das Argument, dass ich eine Schulung besuchen sollte, zieht hier nicht. Es kann nicht sein, dass für jede Kleinigkeit eine Schulung egmacht werden muss. Und ein paar DOs und DIs über BACnet zu senden/empfangen kann ja wohl nicht so schwer sein, oder?

Dank WU FU und einigen Youtubevideos weiß ich schon einiges mehr, aber leider klappt es einfach alles nicht.

Ich sag euch, ich bin kurz vor dem ausrasten, da noch dazu mein Internet heute VERDAMMT langsam ist!


----------



## KingHelmer (27 Juni 2013)

Ich blicke hier echt nicht mehr durch....
habe eben NOCHMAL den Anwendungshinweis zu BacNet02.lib durchgelesen, ein neues Programm erstellt, alles so gemacht wie es drin steht.
Plötzlich, aber Punkt 4 fängt der Anwendungshinweis damit an, von dem Abgleich der SYMXML Datei zu erzählen, obwohl hier vorher NICHTS DAZU erwähnt wurde.

Bin ich hier eigentlich im falschen Film? Wie soll man sich in so ein Thema einarbeiten, wenn einfach die Grundvoraussetzungen schon nicht stimmen.
Habe beim Support wegen den 20000000 Fehlermeldungen angerufen, dort hießt es, es gibt eine neue Version des Configurators, ich warte seit 2 Stunden darauf, obwohl man sie mir in "der nächsten halben Stunde" zusenden wollte.
Der Fehler, der beim Scan auftaucht "Unknown Error" ist natürlich auch klasse, da findet man viel drüber.............

So wie die schöne bekannte Windows-Meldung "Error - No Error!".

Habe es zumindest geschafft, vorhin eine SYM-XML zu importieren, und mir wird sogar die eine IEC-Variable angezeigt, die ich im Programm erstellt habe. Wollte dann noch eine Analogvariable hinzufügen - FEHLANZEIGE. "Kann REAL nicht in BACNET_ANALOG_VALUE konvertieren".
Hierfür gibt es aber auch keinen Befehl in der Library. 
Im Beispiel wird so etwas natürlich auch nicht gezeigt, warum denn auch 

Also blieb ich bei der boolschen Variable, denn den die FUnktion "FuBOOL_to_BACnetBinaryPV" gibt es ja.

Jetzt habe ich ein paar Dinge(Name, IP, etc...) im Configurator geändert und wollte die "Changings Storen" was natürlich nicht geht. Das Downloaden macht er nur, wenn ich über unser Firmennetzwerk verbunden bin (???????????) stoppt dann aber beim Neustart des Devices. Starte ich manuell neu, dann bringt er Fehlermeldungen.

Bin ich aber direkt mit dem Controller verbunden, macht er beim Download einfach NICHTS, es lädt und lädt und lädt....
Ich verzweifle mit dem Zeug noch :neutral::neutral::neutral:


----------



## Wu Fu (28 Juni 2013)

Bei so vielen Punkte kann ich Dir auf Anhieb auch nicht weiterhellfen.
Hört sich an, wie wenn bei der Installation schon etwas schief gelaufen ist.
Meine Version des Configurators 1.6.0.27, welche hast Du?
Wenn du denn Konfigurator startest, ist oben der Button "Device Auto Discovery" aktivier/bar?
Ich würde wie folgt vorgehen.
-Controller format/extract
-Anwenderhinweis aufspielen (IP-anpassern und Bootprojekt erzeugen, evtl noch die SYM/XML kontrollieren)
-Controller neustarten, die rote LED am Controller muss aus sein
-Bacnet Konfigurator starten
-nun muss das Gerät automtisch gefunden werden und im Ordner Scan auftauschen.

Erst wenn das funktioniert würde ich mit dem Programm zu testen beginnen.


----------



## KingHelmer (28 Juni 2013)

Hi Wu Fu,

ich wollte eben aktualisieren, befor du egschrieben hast, aber danke trotzdem!

Also:

- Neue Version vom Configurator aufgespielt (auch 64bit fähig, Version 1.7.0.5)
- neues Programm erstellt (nicht der Anwenderhinweis) mit ca. 20 Variablen (nur boolsche)
- SYMXML erstellt
- im Configurator gescannt - Gerät wird erkannt und ein/ausgänge angezeigt

weiter kam ich gestern nicht mehr. aber gleich noch 2 Fragen zum Verständnis:

- im Configurator kann ich die Geräte scannen und dann in "database" verschieben und auch NUR dort konfigurieren, richtig?
- Werden alle getätigten Einstellungen beim Download auf den Controller auch AUF dem Controller gespeichert, also sind diese noch vorhanden, wenn ich den Controller in ein vorhandenes BACnet/IP- Netzwerk hänge?

Mehr Fragen folgen vieleicht noch, aber das wichtigste hab ich jetzt wohl schon geschafft, da ich wenigstens etwas testen kann.

Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## Wu Fu (28 Juni 2013)

Da bist du aktueller als ich.
-Ja nur Gerät in Database können bearbeitet werden, das funktioniert über "configure"
-Ja sind sie, du beim Verlassen wirst Du nach "store und download" gefragt, dies bestätigen. Der Controller startet dann neu.

Wirst dich wundern wie oft du den Controller neustarten musst, mit OnlineChange geht da nichts mehr.


----------



## KingHelmer (28 Juni 2013)

So, meine Fragerunde geht weiter.

Habe nun Variablen angelegt, welche später über BACnet abgefragt oder gesetzt werden sollen.
Einerseits habe ich hier die Boolschen Variablen im Programm welche zu einem BACnetBinaryPV konvertiert werden 
(FUnktion: FuBOOL_to_BACnetBinaryPV)
Das FUNKTIONIERT auch.

Aber andersrum klappt es nicht:

ich habe Variablen vom Typ BACNET_BINARY_VALUE und möchte diese als BOOL im Programm haben.
die Funktion FuBACnetBinaryPV_To_BOOL funktioniert hier nicht.

Ich kann die Variablen aber nur als genau dieses BACnet Object deklarieren, ein anderer BACnet Typ ist nicht vorhanden, kannst du mir weiterhelfen ?


----------



## Wu Fu (28 Juni 2013)

Kenn jetz den Anwenderhinweis02 nicht.
Schau Dir auch mal den Anwenderhinweis "Anwendungshinweis_BACnet_01_easy" an.
Der Baustein heißt "FuBACnetBinaryPV_to_BOOL"


----------



## KingHelmer (28 Juni 2013)

Hi wufu,

Die Funktion versuche ich auch zu benutzen aber ich Habe die bacnet02.lib eingebunden, nicht die 01er 

Bei mir kommt dann der Fehler dass bacnetbinarypv nicht in BACNET_BINARY_VALUE geschrieben werden kann!

Beide libs gleichzeitig geht nicht da sie gleiche Bausteine enthalten.

Vielleicht schmeiß ich sie auch raus und arbeite einfach mit der "alten" Version.

Ich habe auch schon etliche hinweise
Dazu gesehen aber alle arbeiten mit bacnet01....

Danke gruß flo


PS: ich Dummerchen habe eine große Kleinigkeit vergessen, ich will aus dem Struct BACNET_BINARY_VALUE ja nur den "present Value" als Bool konvertieren.
Dann sollte man halt auch so schreiben (z.B. BACnet_Bool1._*Present_Value *_)
Man man man, so ne Kleinigekeit kann mich aufregen, ich bin noch gebranntmarkt von den letzten Tagen und dem Configurator..........:evil:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wu Fu (28 Juni 2013)

Ja, das kenne ich.
Irgendwann ist das Maß voll und man kann wegen alles ausflippen.


----------



## FocusCookie (3 Juli 2013)

Ich hatte auch einige Stunden mit dem Bacnet Konfig. verbringen dürfen  Wenn ich das richtig verstehe willst du also 50 internal Mappings von der Siemens Steuerung auf deine 50 Variablen machen und umgekehrt, die du ausgeben willst richtig?

Prinzipiell besteht das Problem überhaupt noch?


----------



## KingHelmer (3 Juli 2013)

FocusCookie schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch einige Stunden mit dem Bacnet Konfig. verbringen dürfen  Wenn ich das richtig verstehe willst du also 50 internal Mappings von der Siemens Steuerung auf deine 50 Variablen machen und umgekehrt, die du ausgeben willst richtig?
> 
> Prinzipiell besteht das Problem überhaupt noch?



Das Problem besteht noch, aber ich bin dran, es zu lösen. 
Der Configurator hat mittlerweile keine Probleme mehr und ich steige langsam durch das Thema durch.

Ein kleines Problem tat sich bei einer ersten Kontrolle vor Ort auf: Der BACnet-Configurator hat Probleme mit zu vielen Geräten.
Es handelt sich um ein großes Gebäude mit über 100 BACnet Geräten.

Ich benötige hiervon nur eines, aber ein Scan brachte das Programm immer zum Absturz.
Die einzige Lösung war das Eingrenzen des Scanbereiches, so hat es dann funktioniert.

Nächste Woche werde ich zusammen mit Siemens meine WAGO dort inbetriebnehmen. Ich bin aber sehr zuversichtlich, dass alles funktionieren wird!

Danke für die Hilfen bisher und Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## Wu Fu (4 Juli 2013)

> Es handelt sich um ein großes Gebäude mit über 100 BACnet Geräten.



Da wirds dann schon interessant.

Ich traue mich zu behaupten, dass Wago den Konfigurator mit so vielen Geräten noch nicht getestet hat.
Aber wie Du es schon gemacht hast, kann man ja den Scan unterbinden bzw eingrenzen.


----------



## KingHelmer (8 Juli 2013)

So, da bin ich wieder mit einem fragend-dreinschauenden Gesicht 

Dieses mal geht es um das Priority_Array und die Funktionen dazu.
Ich habe nun ca. 200 boolsche Signale, welche ich später bei der IBN "Client-Mappen" muss. Das denke ich, wird auch soweit funktionieren.
Ich verstehe nun nur noch nciht ganz die Funktion des Priority-Arrays.

Muss ich für jeden einzelnen Binary_Value die Funktion FuBACnetPriority_BV benutzen und die Priorität "13" (Vorgabe) schreiben?

Also kurz gesagt, ich verstehe das Anwenden der Funktion noch nicht ganz. Angenommen ich will einen Anlogwert meiner IEC-Variablen (also internen Variablen) als BACnet_AV haben und der Wert soll nacher mit Priorität 13 auf ein anderes BACnet-Objekt gemappt werden, wie deklariere ich die ganze Geschichte?

Ich brauche ein Beispiel, den Rest kann ich mir dann denken.

Ich bin verwirrt


----------



## KingHelmer (8 Juli 2013)

Ich ergänze:

mich verwirrt es einfach sehr, hier mal mein Ablauf was ich mache:

- Erstellen einer IEC-Variablen, z.B. Einschalten_Taster1 : BOOL;
- Erstellen des passenden BACnet-Objekts : BACnet_Einschalten_Taster1 : BACNET_BINARY_VALUE
- Zuweisen der IEC-Variablen auf den Present Value des Objekts: BACnet_Einschalten_Taster1:= FuBOOL_to_BACnetBinaryPV(Einschalten_Taster1).Present_Value;

Das funktioniert bis hierhin auch super, die Objekte werden angezeigt, alles ist gaaanz toll.
Nun kommt das Array ins Spiel. Das BACnet-Objekt hat ja dieses Array mit in der Struktur, also kann ich doch einfach dem BACnet_Einschalten_Taster1.Priority_Array_BV eine Priorität zuweisen, oder?

Dafür nutze ich dann die Funktion "FbBOOL_TO_BACnetPriorityArray".
Das dumme hierbei ist, dass diese einen EIngang zuviel hat.

Ich beschalte die Eingänge wie folgt:

- bPriority := 13
- xEnable := TRUE
- BACnetPriorityArray := BACnet_Einschalten_Taster1.Priority_Array
- xValue := ????????????????????????

Ich habe keine Ahnung, was xValue hier zu suchen hat, verstehe ich einfach nicht. Die Hinweise helfen mir auch nicht.

HILFE!


----------



## Wu Fu (8 Juli 2013)

Na, die IEC-Variable kommt auf xValue


> - Erstellen einer IEC-Variablen, z.B. Einschalten_Taster1 : BOOL;



So wird aus der IEC-Variable der PresentValue eines BACnet-Objekt mit dem Namen


> - Erstellen des passenden BACnet-Objekts : BACnet_Einschalten_Taster1 : BACNET_BINARY_VALUE



und zwar schreibt die IEC-Variable mit Pri13 und alles was niedriger ist schreibt drüber.


----------



## KingHelmer (9 Juli 2013)

Wenn ich nun aber ein Client-Mapping zu einem BACnet-Object einer anderen Steuerung einrichte, kann ich dann dort noch einmal gesondert eine Priorität einstellen?
Ich meine, das was du mir hier gezeight hast, nur für das "interne" beschreiben eines Objektes gilt. Z.B. könnte ich nun 16 IEC-Variablen in das Priority-Array schreiben und dann würde eben, falls alle gleichzeitig schalten, die höchste Priorität tatsächlich geschrieben.

Aber wie kann ich einstellen, dass eine fremde Variable auf dieses Priority-Array geschrieben wird, also ein anderes BACnet-Objekt.
Ich habs noch nicht ganz verstanden, habe aber das Gefühl, dass ich kurz vorm "Klick im Kopf" stehe...


----------



## Wu Fu (9 Juli 2013)

Jetzt bin ich auch verwirrt.


> Ich meine, das was du mir hier gezeight hast, nur für das "interne" beschreiben eines Objektes gilt. Z.B. könnte ich nun 16 IEC-Variablen in das Priority-Array schreiben und dann würde eben, falls alle gleichzeitig schalten, die höchste Priorität tatsächlich geschrieben


Genau, mein Beispiel zeigt, wie du mit der IEC-Variable auf das BACnet Objekt schreibst. Im Beispiel schreibst du mit Prio13 und wenn das andere Gerät mit Pri 12 oder niedriger schreibt überschreibt es den Wert der IEC-Variable und das BACnet Objekt hat einen anderen Wert.

Willst du nun auf Bacnet lesen oder schreiben?
Beim Client Mapping kannst Du nur auf schreibende Werte eine Prio angeben. Ist klar, wenn du eine Variable liest kannst du nichts ändern. 
Einstellmöglichkeit siehe Anhang.
Ich hoffe deine Frage verstanden zu haben.


----------



## KingHelmer (9 Juli 2013)

Hallo,

OK, da ich bisher noch keine Mappingseinrichten konnte (noch keine EDE-File von Siemens erhalten) habe ich diese EInstellung noch nicht gesehen.
Das heißt für mich, ich brauche diesen Baustein überhaupt nicht, richtig?

Ich erstelle in meinem Programm BACnet-objekte, z.B. BACnet_Einschalten_Taster1 und IN DER SOFTWARE weise ich diesem Objekt den Wert einer IEC-Variablen z.B. Einschalten_Taster1 : BOOL auf den ".Present_Value" zu.

Dadurch entspricht dieses BACnet-Objekt ja dann praktisch meiner IEC-Variablen, zumindest der Present_Value davon.
Nun kann ich im Editor diesen Present-Value auf ein Object, z.B. einen BINARY_VALUE mappen und gleichzeitig, so habe ich es verstanden, dann IM CONFIGURATOR die Priorität festlegen.

Habe ich es richtig verstanden?


----------



## Wu Fu (17 Juli 2013)

Hallo,

den Beitrag hatte ich fast vergessen. War unterwegs die letzten Tage.
Besteht deine Frage noch?

Wenn ich die richtig verstehe, geht es dir um die Werte die die empfängst bzw liest, oder?
Hier kannst du meines Wissens keine Priorität festlegen.

Prioritäten können nur auf Werte die geschrieben werden vergeben werden.

Wer liest bekommt immer das was irgendjemand geschrieben hat. Schreiben mehrere setzt sich der mit der niedrigsten Priorität durch.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## IBFS (7 Januar 2014)

Hat ihr beide es denn Schlussendlich hin bekommen. 
Ich soll bald auch etwas mit BACNET machen.


----------



## Wu Fu (7 Januar 2014)

Hallo Frank,

hin bekommen hab ich das schon.
Laufen tuts fast immer irgendwie.
Aber angenehm war es nicht.
Ich finde das alles sehr umständlich.
Um aus den Codesys-Variablen die BACnet-Objekte zu machen, wird eine separate Software benötigt, das ist ein großer Unterschied zu einer Programmiersoftware die alle Datenpunkte gleich als BACnet-Objekte anlegt.

Bei Detailfragen kannst Du gerne nachfragen.

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Fantomas (2 Februar 2014)

Hallo,
Ich versuche gerade irgend ein BACnet Objekt zu erstellen (750-830). Kann mir bitte mal jemand sagen wie man da anfängt, mit Codesys oder dem Configurator? Welche Library braucht man? Sollte der Controller nicht für Ein und Ausgänge von selbst (nativ) Objekte anlegen? Ich habe das Problem, dass der Controller vom Cobfigurator nicht gefunden wird und dachte bisher immer, dass man zuerst mit Codesys Objekte anlegen muss. Irgendwie ist das alles verwirrend. Danke, Thomas

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KingHelmer (3 Februar 2014)

Hallöchen,

*LIB*: ich benutze dir BACnet_02.lib. Hier bitte darauf achten, dass du auch die Datentypen passend dazu importierst, diese sind aber bei der LIB enthalten.
*Ein-/Ausgänge*: Diese werden, sobald du dein Netzwerk im Griff hast, automatisch "erstellt" bzw. angezeigt. Objekte musst du natürlich selbst erstellen.
*Objekte*: Ein Objekt musst du nur deklarieren als BACnet Objekt, also z.B. "meine_Variable_BOOL : BACNET_BINARY_VALUE. Hier gibt es gute Anwendungsbeispiele zum Download bei WAGO.
*Netzwerk:* Bei dem Configurator wird auch der BACstack Dienst mitinstalliert. Dieser Dienst startet nicht immer automatisch, dann musst du auf services.msc (im feld ausführen). Hier kannst du den Dienst manuell starten. Im BACstack musst du nach Anleitung des Configurators deine Netzwerkkarte auswählen.
*Controller erkennen:* Der Controller kann nur erkannt werden, wenn der Configurator auch "online" ist (unten rechts). Netzwerk muss passen.

Als ALTERNATIVE kannst du auch eine SYM-XML in Codesys erstellen und diese im Configurator importieren.

Hab mich kurz gefasst, stelle gezielte Fragen, ich helf dann gerne weiter!

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## Fantomas (14 Februar 2014)

Hallo,
Danke der Tipp mit dem BACstack Dienst war es. Irgendwie falsch konfiguriert. Jetzt geht es erstmal prinzipiell. Den Rest bekomme ich auch noch hin. Thomas

Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk


----------



## c-teg74 (16 Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

mich ereilt grade das gleiche Schicksal. Ich muss eine SPS Steuerung an BACNET anbinden, hier ist bei mir die Wahl auf die 750-831 gefallen. Ich komme normalerweise aus der Siemens Ecke und Programmiere gelegentlich WAGO. Und mit BACNET habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht.
Hab mir vorab schon mal die Aktuelle Software dafür besorgt. Und ein wenig Lektüre

Ich gehe mal davon aus das eure Programme schon laufen...
Habt Ihr noch ein paar (weitere) nützliche Tipps für einen WAGO BACNET Einsteiger? Ggf ein kleines Beispiel Programm?
Mein Programm umfasst ca. 15 DE & 15 DA und ein paar Analogwerte also nix wildes...

Gruß und Danke 
Carsten


----------

